# ETSY feedback



## Bigmoose (Aug 22, 2009)

Most peaple are good about leaving feedback.  But there are enough who don't.  I was wondering if any of you email them with a polite reminder to do so and asking if they recived thier order in good shape?  Or with ebay it seems sellers do not leave feedback till the buyer has posted thiers.  Do any of you use this method?

Bruce


----------



## Rosey (Aug 22, 2009)

i only bought one thing on etsy and didn't leave feedback because I forgot.

On ebay, i always leave feedback but now the sellers can't leave feedback on the buyers but yes, they used to wait for the buyer to leave feedback first (in most cases).

I think feedback is important but I'm not sure about hounding people though. Maybe just one reminder but after that, honestly, I would get annoyed as a buyer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I think a gentle reminder is okay , really .People do forget . If you can find a way to state it so they know that you are looking for honest feedback of your product , not just feedback (kwim).

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never asked anyone to leave me feedback & I must say it does annoy me if someone asks me to leave them feedback. I do always get around to it, just not daily, or even wekly. I do things in batches.


----------



## andreja (Aug 26, 2009)

I also don't like if someone asks me to leave feedback. But I do hav to admit I forgot once and I am sorry for it, but now I can't leave it anymore.
Also, I hated the fact that sellers didn't leave me a feedback and waited until I left one. I paid on time, so they should leave a feedback first, because I did my part first. I am talking about ebay.

On the other hand, if seller doesn't have much feedback and needs to get more and asks me nicely, I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 26, 2009)

If a seller with under 100 feedback left me a polite message asking for feedback - I would fully understand and wouldn't think anything of it. If someone with 1000 feedback tells me to leave feedback and says they will leave me feedback *after* they receive mine - then they don't get it.

I have made the mistake of leaving positive feedback on service, cost, appearance - to learn a week later that the quality is garbage.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 26, 2009)

> I paid on time, so they should leave a feedback first, because I did my part first. I am talking about ebay.



From a sellers point of view, most of the time I do not leave feedback untill after the buyer does. A buyer's part is more than paying. I have sold high priced  items (on ebay), had the buyer email me saying they got the limited 1st edition so & so & are in love w/ it, maybe even wore it to a party, I leave them feedback, their husband finds out how much money they spent & then they say they want a refund or they will leave nasty feedback to say the item did not arrive or was broken/torn or whatever. More than once I have had nut job customers threaten to lie in their feedback & try to blackmail me into returns. Not returns on soap items, returns on high dolar items on ebay cause they suddenly decided they spent too much. IMHO, the customer does not get positive feedback for paying, they get positive feedback for the 'complet buying process'  which includes arrival, acceptance & feedback from the buyer.


----------



## andreja (Oct 14, 2009)

Tabitha, I get what you are saying. Thanks for letting me know from sellers point of view. Mine is more along this lines:



> I have made the mistake of leaving positive feedback on service, cost, appearance - to learn a week later that the quality is garbage.


----------



## AshleyR (Oct 17, 2009)

I HATE when people don't leave feedback!

I've only made a few sales on etsy, but with all of them, they were large sales. One person owes me 8 feedbacks for an order they placed months ago....

Another one owes me 5 feedbacks and I haven't gotten them yet.

I thought maybe they were waiting for me to leave them feedback first, so I did, and still nada from them!

It irks me because I'm just getting started on etsy and those 13 feedbacks could really help me out! 

I did actually send a very polite message asking the one person if they could leave me feedback, and explaining that I was looking forward to building up my feedback because I'm a new shop - and they never did get back to me.

Argh!


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 18, 2009)

my largest sales on etsy the ppl didn 't leave feedback from....one sent me a thank you card and said how much she enjoyed working w/ me but i think some ppl just join so they can order and never give etsy or feedback another thought. as long as the feedback that is left is positive, i thnk that is what really matters


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2009)

Could you offer a small percentage off their next purchase incentive type deal for leaving feedback?
Or would that be like bribing?


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 22, 2009)

I dislike when I purchase from sellers and they don't leave feedback. I understand ppl do things in batches or even once a week but, if I take the time to leave you feedback they should do the same. Ultimately I just don't purchase from that seller ever. Now as me being a  seller, after payment has been made I leave feedback. I will not play that well the buyer is nuts and left me crappy feedback so i will do the same game. Feedback is important but I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been selling on Etsy for almost 4 years now and I totally agree with what Tabitha has to say.


Debsmad,
I do not generally contact every buyer to let them know an order has shipped as I normally ship out same day or next day and my clients get thier items within 3 days, I do contact international buyers to let them know.

When I ship items out I always go into my sold items and mark the items as shipped.
You as a buyer can go into "your etsy" then click on "purchases" then on the transaction click "details" it will show if your item has been marked as shipped or not.

Hope this helps


----------

